# Is Rezound Noticeably Better?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been trying to grab a rezound on ebay but I'm starting to wonder if I will really notice the dif from my tbolt? I know the specs are much better but will I actually notice it?

BTW, anybody know if I can use a Tbolt battery in Rezound?

Thanks!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know how they differ performance wise but I would expect that since the rezound battery fits the tbolt that it would work the same.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

My friend has a rezound. Haven't really played with it but I can tell you his screen looks so much better than the thunderbolt thanks to the 720p resolution.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

For me, the difference almost seemed like night and day. My Rezound was much faster (and hotter...more on that later). The radios seemed much more stable also especially while tethering. As for the battery, yes you can use a bolt battery in the rezound if you have the 2750 and I've done it many times  I've read that trying the stock bolt battery gives you a battery error. Since I don't use stock, I can't say for sure.

More on the heat...mine always was on the warm side while in use (110 or so) and one night, I fell asleep while I had my browser open which had a page staying active while also plugged in. I plugged it in at about 55% and when I woke up the next morning, the led was alternating red/green (overheat/error) and was 50%. I picked it up and it felt hot. By the time (couple mins) I thought to download and open battery monitor widget, it had cooled to 130. Everything that happened that night led to literally frying my phone. I can't even trust it as a backup phone now since it will randomly die just as if you pulled the battery







but it was truly an awesome phone which I still miss and once s-offed, flashing is just like on the bolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> My friend has a rezound. Haven't really played with it but I can tell you his screen looks so much better than the thunderbolt thanks to the 720p resolution.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


of course  how could I completely overlook that?









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone else have the overheat problem in your rezound?


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

I noticed a decent difference between my new Rezound and my T-bolt. The screen is fantastic, it can handle more intense tasks more smoothly and the 3g radio allows for faster speeds than any of the radios I used on the thunderbolt (trust me I flashed quite a few).

As far as the battery question, the battery does fit, but I do recall seeing an issue with using a thunderbolt battery in a rezound, but not the other way around.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but you're not getting much with the Rezound that's interesting.

What you get:

1) ICS leaks with nothing official yet (which is now a version behind the official Android version)

2) Little developer support. There is no official AOKP or CM for it and never will be. They don't deal with devices that have hacks that require as much workarounds as the Rezound. Rezound has an RIL that's similar to the S3, but doesn't matter when the s-off ordeal is ridiculous.

3) 2 core cpu and a better GPU. Unless you're running the ICS leaks, the GPU is mostly going to waste as nothing outside of some various apps and games are hardware accelerated on gingerbread. To put it this way, the GPU makes so much of a difference on ICS, that CPU overclocking is no longer needed as the CPU has had the heaviest burden lifted from it.

4) Same LTE/CDMA hardware as the Thunderbolt. The S3 and maybe the Incredible 4G LTE (haven't looked at the chipset/cpu in it yet) have the newest integrated LTE chipsets that claim better battery life and efficiency. I doubt the Incredible will have anymore support development wise than the Rezound though. At least the S3, if you're not interested in the Nexus will get most likely get the official Cyanogen as one of their developers owns the Verizon S3.

5) Using a paper clip to short out a circuit to get s-off and totally voiding your warranty. Sounds like fun, doesn't it?

Rezound is basically the Thunderbolt 2 that fixed the initial mistakes of the Thunderbolt, but isn't a huge leap ahead. That + they decided to lock it down enough that no one has provided a way to unlock it totally without voiding your warranty permanently.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, you always give understandable yet detailed explanations of material that would otherwise be gobbly **** to many of us!

I hope not to root my next device and would definitely not root the Rezound. I really like and need excellent data reception and I live on the outskirts of 4G so the GNex would be a risky choice. I also like a good phone camera. I think the rezound wins on both.

The Gnex major advantage will be development but I am trying not to root my next device. I tend to spend too much time flashing and tweaking. It's been fun but only a matter of time before I brick a phone. Since I'll be paying retail for a Gnex that's scary.

I also noticed in my local Verizon store that my Tbolt reception was -58 dbm while the Gnex was -88 dbm and the GS3 -83 dbm. Even with all the develoment for the Gnex I don't think they can improve that data reception but you would know better than I.

The GS3 and Razr Maxx both produce an off white (warm white) color I don't care for when a whiter white color would appear on a computer or my tbolt when looking at the same website or video. That is merely a matter of taste. Many folks prefer the warmer almost incandescent white of the GS3....then there is the whole samsung black crunch issue....

I love the HTC ONE X but must stick with VZW for another year at least.

I have the itch and would love to improve over my Tbolt but I'm afraid I'd be disappointed with any of the alternatives and note little difference in the Rezound.

I do think the Rezound may be noticeably better when/if ICS for it is released but that may increase prices on ebay. If I am going to move on the Rezound on ebay I think my best bet is before the update.

It would also be nice to be able to just move the same sim card between the tbolt and rezound rather than having to call vzw if I ever want to go back and forth between Tbolt and GS3.

Well, it's not always a good idea to scratch an itch so maybe I should just wait for VZW to get something like the One X.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I also noticed in my local Verizon store that my Tbolt reception was -58 dbm while the Gnex was -88 dbm and the GS3 -83 dbm. Even with all the develoment for the Gnex I don't think they can improve that data reception but you would know better than I.


Just have to remind everyone when they compare the signals that pre ICS phones measure the 1x cdma signal and ICS ones measure either the EvDO signal or the LTE one in settings. Only way you can get all those readings explictly is to use something like the little app I made. TB won't give any LTE readings though sadly as HTC wasn't nice enough to share any of the LTE data with the RIL and Android OS. You can get the number of bars it should show and that's it.

I do think the One series looks nice. It's too bad HTC also locked those down. Also too bad they stick an interface on them that still looks more like Gingerbread and Froyo and does not match the beauty of the device itself. I'd like to see something that looked like the One series as a Nexus device. All verizon gets instead is the ugliness of the old school N1/Incredible/Desire/Evo look phones that haven't changed much in the past 2 years. I mean that design holds up like a tank from my experience with it on the TB, but it's not exactly high on looks.



> It would also be nice to be able to just move the same sim card between the tbolt and rezound rather than having to call vzw if I ever want to go back and forth between Tbolt and GS3.


Technically you can, but you have to literally cut/shave down the TB sim card or upgrade to new smaller sim cards and get an adapter to fit the thunderbolt. It'll go back and forth otherwise without issues.

Also, if you're not interested in rooting, ICS generally lets you disable apps without rooting. Though if you really really want to not deal with that bs, I would either get the Nexus or hold out for the next Nexus that will hopefully come out within the next 6-8 or so months. The GSM Nexus is a good deal at $350, but that also means moving away from Verizon. Sammy devices get lots of support if they have an international version cousin because Team Hacksung (part of Cyanogen) always supports them. HTC does not seem to have quite the dedicated development team from Cyanogen. I think the last device to get official support for them from HTC on Verizon was the Incredible 2.



> The GS3 and Razr Maxx both produce an off white (warm white) color I don't care for when a whiter white color would appear on a computer or my tbolt when looking at the same website or video. That is merely a matter of taste. Many folks prefer the warmer almost incandescent white of the GS3....then there is the whole samsung black crunch issue....


Most of the Organic LED based devices you can adjust the color/gamma settings of the device if you root. At least on the Nexus you can.

Overall, it's easier to say what devices not to get that what one should get. I just hate to see any TB users make the mistake of getting another device that'll get neglected like the TB has the past 6-7 months. HTC and Moto are going to continue to be mostly a ghost town to AOSP (CM/AOKP/MIUI/etc) related development for the time being. If you happen to not care about AOSP or totally unlocking the device without restrictions, then HTC/Moto may still be a choice for some.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Just have to remind everyone when they compare the signals that pre ICS phones measure the 1x cdma signal and ICS ones measure either the EvDO signal or the LTE one in settings. Only way you can get all those readings explictly is to use something like the little app I made. TB won't give any LTE readings though sadly as HTC wasn't nice enough to share any of the LTE data with the RIL and Android OS. You can get the number of bars it should show and that's it.
> 
> I do think the One series looks nice. It's too bad HTC also locked those down. Also too bad they stick an interface on them that still looks more like Gingerbread and Froyo and does not match the beauty of the device itself. I'd like to see something that looked like the One series as a Nexus device. All verizon gets instead is the ugliness of the old school N1/Incredible/Desire/Evo look phones that haven't changed much in the past 2 years. I mean that design holds up like a tank from my experience with it on the TB, but it's not exactly high on looks.
> 
> ...


Thanks yet again. Duh on the dbm mismatch, now I remember reading about that but I have also read a lot of complaints about Nexus reception.

I'm spoiled by rooting the tbolt. If I buy a device I can easily root like the Nexus I'm sure I would but the Nexus white is better than the GS3 for some reason. I read the rooting process for GS3 and I don't like it. (but that's a topic for gs3 forum)

If there were a stock process to set gamma on GS3 it could be the answer.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, the GS3 for Verizon has a hacked up screwy process. I don't like it either. It's the phone I would get though outside of the Nexus, but I would probably fork out the $$ for the developer/unlocked version Sammy sells directly.

Nexus being the first ICS device made a lot of people think the signal was really really worse than it is. It is a little worse at times like if you're indoors and live in a crappier LTE area. It'll be a little lower than another device (maybe 5-6db). However, if you're not getting dropped calls/data, then it's working as it should for what hardware it has.

ICS has also unfortunately made a lot of people assume a lot of things that used to be true with Android before 3.0/4.0. Things like needing to overclock the CPU, run all these "optimization" scripts to do whatever voodoo are still assumed to be needed by many with a Nexus. Nexus out of the box runs quite well even with stock. I noticed very little change performance wise on CM versus stock Nexus. Not enough that I could say it was really better or placebo. Jellybean is still basically ICS, just with even better performance. System transitions/loading is near iPhone/native speeds now, despite it running slow as molasses java instead of a native language like objective c on the iphone.

I'm still leary of OEM updates without removing all their crap on non-nexus phones. I have a friend with the Galaxy S2 on AT&T that never rooted and they just got their ICS update (finally). Since the update, their phone is dramatically slower and battery drains like crazy. This is all like the opposite of what ICS should be and the S2 does not have dramatically different hardware from the S3 (just a newer CPU and GPU).



> If there were a stock process to set gamma on GS3 it could be the answer.


That would have to happen on Sammy's end. Color control on the Nexus requires kernel support.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't for a moment doubt that rooting produces a more user friendly device. My Tbolt was pretty bad before rooting and Thundershed 1.4 flies and with more options I actually want and use. I LOVE being able to set the autimatic lighting levels. Every rom ever built runs automatic lighting at levels lower than I like.

Still, if I ever want to use wireless hub ( I have no use for it except during power outages) I would prefer to have access the the VZW app and pay them for it. I'm always afraid they'll lower the boom and send out huge bills just assuming that if we're rooted we do it. I don't but I'm obviously paranoid so it's always a little fear in the back of my mind. If I run stock it is one less worry in my life.

I'm indoors more than outdoors so even slightly worse data reception in Nexus is unacceptable when I have to pay $600 for the privilege.

If Iphone had lte and a 4.3 inch screen I would be tempted but they all look the same. I love changing the look of my phone periodically and I like widgets.

One bad thing about ICS is I will miss flash...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> One bad thing about ICS is I will miss flash...


Flash still is supported with ICS. They dropped support from JB on. Flash still works on JB though if you install the flash apk separately from a backup or sideloading.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

yarly said:


> Flash still is supported with ICS. They dropped support from JB on. Flash still works on JB though if you install the flash apk separately from a backup or sideloading.


Oh, that's good news. Thanks.for the clarification. I remember the endless wait for flash on my og droid when it first came out. I would hate to lose it. I also hate losing direct links from browser to dialer and other apps.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with Yarly...my dad had his upgrade for Verizon about a month ago and got the Rezound...even after telling him countless times to get a GNEX or the new Samsung...heck he could have got the GNEX for $100! The Rezound was around $70 I believe...I guess he is just too cheap to spend that extra $30









Anyways, to me it is nothing special...and I definitely would not buy a Rezound to replace my Thunderbolt...considering its a year old phone already (or close to it?)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I agree with Yarly...my dad had his upgrade for Verizon about a month ago and got the Rezound...even after telling him countless times to get a GNEX or the new


Poor guy. Not something I would want to have to hold onto for 20-24 months.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Poor guy. Not something I would want to have to hold onto for 20-24 months.


Lol...he's just too dam cheap and stubborn! Hell....he was gonna get another blackberry because he liked his blackberry storm so much...all he does is rant and rave about how great that phone was...LMAO


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Eek. I had a blackberry curve once (random crap phones → original razr → bb curve → htc thunderbolt → gnexus). I liked it okay for the time (in like 2008-2009ish) and the keyboard + permissions controls were pretty nice, but I would never go back to it.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> Eek. I had a blackberry curve once (random crap phones → original razr → bb curve → htc thunderbolt → gnexus). I liked it okay for the time (in like 2008-2009ish) and the keyboard + permissions controls were pretty nice, but I would never go back to it.


Yea...blackberry's are the past in my opinion


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I agree with Yarly...my dad had his upgrade for Verizon about a month ago and got the Rezound...even after telling him countless times to get a GNEX or the new Samsung...heck he could have got the GNEX for $100! The Rezound was around $70 I believe...I guess he is just too cheap to spend that extra $30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to defend the Rezound but I've been following the Nexus and GS3 forums and all I see is complaints about data dropping. Has Samsung ever built a smart phone k own for great data reception?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The S3 has the same modems in it as the One X ( I think it's the X and not S, but it's one or the other). Anyways, they're the latest ones made by Qualcomm and the next generation of LTE. Saying they suck is pretty much like saying Rezound and the Thunderbolt also do (as they had the previous generation). Thunderbolt also has/had people complaining about it's data connection quality as well for quite a while. My TB worked just fine though.

Some people just rather complain about the phone than admit they live in a crap location I think. That or in some cases, the phone is just a dud/lemon.

Quite a few of the early adopters of the S3 are these "nomads" that sort of jump between whatever the latest phone is in some hope it'll work better than the last and most likely expecting too much or not admitting there's more to the phone than the phone, it's also user and location. Just from seeing names around, I know some had the TB, then Charge, Rezound, Nexus, S3. They find some issue with it, complain about it, return it or sell it and get whatever comes out next.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Not to defend the Rezound but I've been following the Nexus and GS3 forums and all I see is complaints about data dropping. Has Samsung ever built a smart phone k own for great data reception?


Probably a small majority of people have those problems...I had a Samsung Fascinate and I LOVED that phone and never had trouble...it has a lot to do where you live too. I just think it is pointless to get a phone that is already almost a year old when you have phones that are in my opinion quite a bit better (to be nice) that are only a couple months old


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually. I've had one data/signal drop on my s3. Other than that. Its data has been 2x as fast as my old bolt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Actually. I've had one data/signal drop on my s3. Other than that. Its data has been 2x as fast as my old bolt.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've always had great data reception in my bolt except when VZW itself is to blame...and oddly enough in sense 3.5 roms. I just wouldn't want to spend a fortune (I'd be paying retail) for a phone with worse reception than mine. On the other hand I've read of tbolt owners going through four or five refurbs. My phone has always worked perfectly when vzw wasn't screwing it up.

If I got a Gnex and didnt root it would I still be able to freeze VZW bloatware? Since I'm paying full price I have no desire to void my warranty.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> If I got a Gnex and didnt root it would I still be able to freeze VZW bloatware? Since I'm paying full price I have no desire to void my warranty.


Only bloatware (if you consider it that) is the verizon app to check your account info. Even the iphone has that I believe. However, you can disable any google apps you don't use as it's built into ICS and newer. Nexus is as clean as the iphone is though so there's nothing really to remove.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, that's a big plus in itself. I'm sure the GS3 has the usual bloat to suck your battery dry?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep, I believe it does (some yahoo crap and kindle app, etc). Also ROM sizes (even rooted bloat free ones) are ridiculously big on the S3. I had to grab one and compare to the Nexus.

Android 4.1.1 (Jellybean) compiled from the Android source by me for the Galaxy Nexus (does not include google apps): 175mb

Android 4.0.4 (ICS) debloated ROM for the S3: 779mb (things like youtube were removed)

Even if you said that 50 or so MB of the S3 was google apps that weren't removed, that would still be huge (since the gapps zip is like 100-120mb or so with everything included in it). Both also have the same resolution (1280x720)


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

That's too bad. Seems like no matter what processor and memory is given to a phone companies delight in overburdening it. I keep saying I don't want to root my next phone but it will be difficult to hold out. Heck, I didn't intend to root the tbolt either.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

It is gonna be interesting for me since I don't have an upgrade till February 2013...so hopefully some sweet quad core phones will be out by then


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Me too but I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Me too but I don't want to wait that long.


Ehh...personally idc...the Bolt is still fine for me and I figure there will be some pretty sweet phones for next year or some refined ones


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Ehh...personally idc...the Bolt is still fine for me and I figure there will be some pretty sweet phones for next year or some refined ones


With ya this^^^

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

RoWilJr said:


> With ya this^^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


I agree....just bored.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I agree....just bored.


Yea I feel ya...i pretty much run the same ROM for like months on my Bolt now...I used to try new roms every week


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yea I feel ya...i pretty much run the same ROM for like months on my Bolt now...I used to try new roms every week


Ya, me too. Now I know TS 1.4 is by FAR the superior rom for my phone and specific needs. I doubt ICS will improve on it....so time forna new phone! LOL


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

Thunderstick BB seems to run best on my phone. AOSP ROMs (My choice over sense) make my Bolt run smooth and fast but I keep dropping 4/3G. Oh well, my Bolt will have to do until I figure out my next phone (won't be HTC) 
Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I doubt ICS will improve on it....so time forna new phone! LOL


It does. It's just one of those things you don't realize until you actually have a device that runs ICS well (plus ROMs like CM9 or CM10).


----------

